# Разное > Камбуз >  Оладьи из кабачков

## Казанец

Всегда не любил бабушкины (царство ей небесное!) оладьи. Она явно перекладывала в них соды и они получались какими-то никакими. Есть с пылу с жару их было невозможно. Выкладывал их слоем на большую тарелку и сушил на открытом воздухе не менее суток, чтобы зачерствели, и потом вместо хлеба ел с супом. 
Уже в зрелом возрасте открыл для себя невероятно простое, по-настоящему суровое мужское блюдо: оладьи из кабачков. В продаже уже появились кабачки молочно-восковой спелости, и дальше они будут только дешеветь, так что рецепт актуальный. Итак:
Все делаем на-глазок. Технология интуитивна и не чувствительна к отклонениям, опыт придет в процессе. Берем кабачок (кабачки) любого размера, моем с мылом, наиболее загрязненные места трем капроновой кухонной мочалкой, после мытья протираем полотенцем. Отрезаем (на глубину 3 мм по длине) обе попки. Не чистим, ни снаружи, ни изнутри! Незрелые семечки и еще мягкая шкура только увеличивают пикантность блюда. Трем на крупной терке (на обычной, не на Бёрнере) в большую (в зависимости от количества) миску. Тереть надо непосредственно перед приготовлением. Оставлять натертую кабачковую массу надолго нельзя, она оводянится. Вбиваем 1-2 яйца (в зависимости от количества). Добавить соду, 1/2 чайной ложки, погашенной уксусом. Солим. НЕ НЕДОСОЛИТЬ - главный секрет блюда. Как во всех блюдах с присутствием свежих огурцов/кабачков соль куда-то девается. Оладьи должны получиться солененькими (ну уж не совсем солеными, конечно, а такими, чтобы даже дети ели с удовольствием). Опыт придет со второго раза, на основании первого. Начинаем добавлять в массу муку, периодически все перемешивая. Доводим до консистенции (текучести) примерно цементного раствора. Наливаем на чугунную сковородку любое дезодорированное постное масло, и раскаляем (сначала наливаем, потом раскаляем!!!). В отличие от блинов, данное блюдо гораздо менее чувствительно к количеству масла. Его может быть на сковородке как при печении блинов (т.е. практически только смазанная сковорода), так и слой в 2 мм толщиной. По достижении раскаленности убавляем газ. Большой ложкой, можно даже поварской, начинаем порционно выливать массу на сковороду. Размер (количество массы в ложке) подскажет интуиция. Интуиция же подскажет, когда их нужно перевернуть. При необходимости чуть доливая масла на сковороду, продолжаем процесс до израсходования всей сырой массы. Первые 1-2 готовых изделия надо бы положить на сквозняк, чтобы попробовать и при необходимости подкорректировать соленость.
Пока горячие/теплые, оладьи особенно хорошо сочетаются с горячими  сладкими молочными напитками типа какао и кофе с молоком. В последующие дни (в холодильнике хранить не надо) чертовски хороши вместо хлеба с практически любыми супами с присутствием овощей (борщ, щи, солянка и т.д. и т.п.).

----------


## Д.Срибный

Интересно, спасибо, попробую. 
Я очень люблю кабачки (цукини), нарезаные кругляшками, обваляные в муке и обжареные на сковородке - с чесночком. А вот оладьи не пробовал. 
А соду зачем? Чтоб пышнее были?

----------


## Казанец

Если совсем не класть соды, то тесто будет совсем глинистым, без малейшей рыхлости, а это тоже не совсем уж...

----------


## Kochegar

А не пробывали сначала тёртую массу  отжать , а потом добавлять всё остальное . Драники получаются - класс !

----------


## Котков Андрей

Давно я таких оладушек не жарил - кабачки выращены на даче, зеленушка оттуда-же, вид прилагаю, на вкус - самое оно

----------


## Mirage

> Интересно, спасибо, попробую. 
> Я очень люблю кабачки (цукини), нарезаные кругляшками, обваляные в муке и обжареные на сковородке - с чесночком.


Баклажаны, приготовленные таким способом, особенно хороши. А если сделать бутерброд = баклажан-давленный чесночок-помидорка-баклажан (ессно все круглыми ломтиками :)) - замечательная штука!

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Давно я таких оладушек не жарил - кабачки выращены на даче, зеленушка оттуда-же, вид прилагаю, на вкус - самое оно


Нехорошо над голодными любьми издеваться! )))))))
Выглядит - супер! ))

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Баклажаны, приготовленные таким способом, особенно хороши. А если сделать бутерброд = баклажан-давленный чесночок-помидорка-баклажан (ессно все круглыми ломтиками :)) - замечательная штука!


Баклажаны - это отдельная песня )) С ними много всяких вкусностей можно сделать...

----------


## OKA

> ... В отличие от блинов..


Кстати, про блины, масленница всё-таки))

"При всём моём осторожном уважении к оккультизму и мистике, я всё же далёк от мысли о том, что блины изначально задумывались как нечто большее, нежели еда. Так и представляется глухая российская деревушка, древняя избёнка и бабулька, которая растапливает печь и бормочет себе под нос — дескать, а напеку-ка я нам с дедом солярных языческих символов нашего великого народа, только плоских, а то слепили один, шарообразный, а он подлец, ухмыздал колобродить по лесам да по полям... Опять же, где тогда шестилучевая маца и пита в виде полумесяца?

Набор исходных продуктов довольно прост: пшеничная мука (пара стаканов или около того — с мукой никогда нельзя быть уверенным в этом деле), три яйца, литр молока, сахар (3 столовые ложки), соль (две трети чайной ложки), сода (чайная ложка без горки).

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/d.../564638?page=0



А вот дальше — сплошная алхимия. Вначале разлучаем белок с желтком, и так три раза (белки не выбрасываем, до них очередь дойдёт):


Затем высыпаем на них сахар,соль,муку (всю и сразу),


затем порциями льём молоко и делаем замес.Льём и мешаем,


и так до консистенции жидковатой сметаны.


Часть молока (где-то 100 — 150 миллилитров) из имеющегося объёма тем временем наливаем в кастрюльку, ставим на огонь и делаем титаническую попытку уследить и за процессом размешивания, и за процессом подогрева, поскольку нам нужно горячее, но не кипящее молоко, а у этой жидкости есть стервозное свойство усыплять бдительность и мгновенно переходить из состояния «чуть тёплое» в состояние «убежавшее и пригоревшее».

Как только молоко стало горячим и было отловлено и отставлено в сторону за миг до попытки к бегству, берём белки и начинаем взбивать

до получения устойчивой пены, которая уже не пытается стечь с венчика — мол, мне и тут хорошо.

Затем сыплем соду в тесто,следом вливаем горячее молоко
и вмешиваем взбитый яичный белок.


Получается вот такая красота.

Вуаля! Теперь действуем быстро, чётко и слаженно. Командуем луковице разоблачиться и поделиться пополам, цепляем одну половинку на вилку, а в чашку наливаем немного растительного масла.


Прибор для умасливания раскалённых сковородок готов, осталось только оные раскалить. Вообще технология подготовки чугунной сковороды к сакральному процессу блиновыпекания довольно сложна и интересна, но о ней — как-нибудь в другой раз, когда будем выпекать на углях или на газу, а сейчас обойдёмся обычными, с тефлоновым покрытием. Смазываем сковороду смоченной в масле луковицей (сковорода уже нагрелась, и луковица должна чуть потрескивать),


зачерпываем тесто и штукатурим сковородку, не ленясь хорошенько ею рыскать по крену и по тангажу,


после чего ставим на огонь и ждём, пока одна сторона пропечётся (при этом тесто чуть подсыхает, и в нём отчётливо видны дырочки, оставленные выделившейся углекислотой),


переворачиваем на другую сторону и завершаем процесс.


Укладывая блины стопкой, не забываем смазать каждый из них кусочком сливочного масла — это не лаваш и не маца, без масла тут никак. Готово, можно и по чайку!"

Полностью с фото здесь :

Завтра же масленица - блог добрых психиатров

Приятного аппетита в праздники!  ))

----------


## OKA

> Кстати, про блины, масленница всё-таки))
> 
> "При всём моём осторожном уважении к оккультизму и мистике, я всё же далёк от мысли о том, что блины изначально задумывались как нечто большее, нежели еда. Так и представляется глухая российская деревушка, древняя избёнка и бабулька, которая растапливает печь и бормочет себе под нос — дескать, а напеку-ка я нам с дедом солярных языческих символов нашего великого народа, только плоских, а то слепили один, шарообразный, а он подлец, ухмыздал колобродить по лесам да по полям...


Про шарообразного))

----------


## Elenina

Я вчера готовила оладьи из кабачков, поделюсь рецептом:

Ингредиенты
кабачок	- 2 шт.
лук репчатый	- 2 шт.
чеснок	- 1 зубчик
укроп	- 1 веточка 
специи	- по вкусу
яйцо	- 1 шт.
мука	- 3 ст.л
оливковое масло	- 50 мл

Очистим кабачки. Разрежем вдоль, затем измельчим кубиками. Не обязательно нарезать ровными, безупречными кусочками, ведь в конечном итоге мы будем измельчать блендером.
Лук, чеснок очистим, нарежем в произвольной форме.
С помощью блендера измельчим овощи.
Пересыпаем в глубокую емкость. Добавляем яйцо, соль, перец, разрыхлитель. Тщательно перемешиваем "тесто" из кабачков.
Порциями добавляем муку, непрерывно помешивая.
Немного укропа для свежести.
Разогреваем масло в сковороде. Перемешиваем жидкое тесто с помощью венчика или блендера, обычная вилка тоже подойдет.
Столовой ложкой набираем немного кабачковой смеси и отправляем в разогретое масло. Жарим кабачковые оладьи с каждой стороны по 5-7 минут.

----------


## Фелис

Я обожаю оладьи из кабачков, но у меня они никак не получаются. Попробую сегодня по Вашему рецепту!  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Опять актуально))  

http://dpmmax.livejournal.com/457002.html

----------


## читатель

> Тереть надо непосредственно перед приготовлением. Оставлять натертую кабачковую массу надолго нельзя, она оводянится. .


Добавьте манки, она впитает лишнюю влагу и разрыхлит оладьи.

----------

